# November 2013 Book Count



## Maxx

November 2013

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 11/1/13 on page 141,
2.  Dad is Fat (audiobook), as of 11/1/13 on page 174, completed 11/3/13, 115 pages read
3.  Ender's Shadow (audiobook) began 11/3/13, completed 11/17/13, 384 pages read
4.  Gone for Good (audiobook)  began 11/17/13, completed 11/21/13, 432 pages read
5.  The Bat (audiobook)  began 11/21/13, as of 11/30/13 on page 312

Pages Read in November 2013:  1243
Books Read in November 2013:  3
Pages Read in 2013:  12724
Books Read in 2013:  32


----------



## Jaasy

228.1   One Shot (Jack Reacher Series) by Lee Child, finished****
229.2   Sycamore Row by John Grisham,
230.3   All That I Desire (Grayson Friends) by Francis Ray, finished****
233.4   All of Me (The Montgomery Brothers Boxed Set, 3 books & Novella) by Samantha Chase, finished****
234.5   Burned (Titanium Security series) by Kaylea Cross, finished****
235.6   Hated by Many, Loved by None by Shan, finished****
236.7   Irreparable Harm (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
237.8   Inadvertent Disclosure (Sara McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
238.9   Irretrievably Broken (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
239.10  Indispensable Party (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
240.11  Lovers and Madmen (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
241.12  Improper Influence (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
242.13  A Marriage of True Minds (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller) by Melissa F. Miller, finished****
243.14  Private Sins by Brenda Barratt, finished****
244.15  The Best Man by Kristin Higgins, finished****
245.16  Christmas Babies (Holiday Babies Boxed Set) by Mona Risk****
246.17  Valentine Babies (Holiday Babies Boxed Set) by Mona Risk****
247.18  Mother's Day Babies (Holiday Babies Boxed Set) by Mona Risk****
248.19  Broslin Creek Boxed Set 1-3 by Dana Marton, finished****
248.22  The Executive Affair Trilogy by Elizabeth Nelson, finished****
249.23  Just One of the Guys by Kristin Higgins, finished****
250.24  Too Good To Be True by Kristin Higgins, finished****
251.25  Catch of the Day by Kristin Higgins,finished****


----------



## izzy

1.106 Accidentally Fell In Love With a God? by Mimi Jean Pamfiloff (10/31-11/03)
2.107 Broken Beauty by Chloe Adams (11/5-11/6) 
3.108 Endless Knight by Kresley Cole (11/6-11/
4.109 Beautiful Player by Christina Lauren (11/9-11/10)
5.110 Infinite Possibilites by Lisa Renee Jones (11/11-11/14)
6.111 Only For you by E.L. Todd (11/15-11/16)
7.112 Ten Tiny Breaths by K.A. Tucker (11/29)
Abandoned:
Bitter Fruits by Sarah Daltry (11/8-11/--)


----------



## LauraB

*InProgress*
Lionheart

*Completed*
The Solitary House
The Blue Girl
Devil's Brood
A Fatal Likeness


----------



## Toby

1.96. The Omnivore's Dilema: A Natural History of Four Foods by Michael Pollan 11/8/13
2.97. Walden on Wheels: On the Open Road from Debt to Freedom by Ken llgunas 11/15/13
3.98. Live and Let Die (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 11/20/13
4.99. Second Hand Heart by Catherine Ryan Heart 11/25/13
5.100. Mind Maps: How to Improve Memory. Write Smarter, Plan Better, Think Faster, and Make More Money by John S. Rhodes 11/27/13


----------

